# Geometrische Figuren mit Füllmuster füllen



## zatman (23. Jan 2009)

Jo HI alle zusammen^^ .

Ich hab eine Projektarbeit während meines dritten Semesters. Ich muss nämlich ein Spiel namens "Set" programmieren
(http://www.setgame.com/set/index.html). Nun stehe ich vor folgendes Problem:

1. Ich weiß nicht wie man eine Welle in java zeichnet und diese mit Füllmuster füllt.

Kann mir bitte jemanden zeigen wie ich eine geometrische Figur füllen kann (nicht mit Farbe oder Farbgradienten, sondern mit Mustern, wie: Punkte, Kreuze, Streifen etc..). 
Wenn mir jemanden bei dieser Gelegenheit helfen kann, dann bin ich ihm äußerst dankbar.


----------



## Landei (23. Jan 2009)

In einem Graphics Context kann man einen Clip-Bereich setzen. Normalerweise ist dieser rechteckig, aber es geht dafür jede beliebige Shape. Ein Clip ist so eine Art unsichtbare Schablone über dem Graphics Context: Wenn du z.B. einen wellenförmigen Clip gesetzt hast, wird alles, was du danach außerhalb dieses Bereiches malst, einfach ignoriert. Dann kannst du also kleine "Kacheln" (die natürlich am Rand zusammenpassen müssen) mit dem gewünschten Muster (Punkte, Streifen usw.) über das ganze Bild zeichnen, und sie sind nur im gewünschten Bereich sichtbar.


----------



## Guest (26. Jan 2009)

Ok vielen dank^^


----------

